# Beau Technique Midlands Detailer - AC Cobra finished in Meilluer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi all. There is always some really special vehicles that you aspire to work with. Timeless classics that in the wrong hands can be the end of your existence. One being a cobra. Replica's can sometimes be of very poor replication but this example was flawless. Perfect panel gaps and packing the mighty V8 American muscle pushing out naturally aspirated 450+ bhp. A true viscous snake packed full of venom ready to bite you when you least expect it then eh?
I had been commissioned to carry out a 2 day paint correction detail with interior valet and engine detail on a Jaguar XF a short while back which never got documented albeit a couple of snaps on Twitter. The owner was also adamant that he have some slight patina removed from his beloved 10 year old AC cobra replica. A day's enhancement detail was agreed.

Car was cleaned the night before I arrived so I was greeted with a very clean vehicle though throwing caution to the wind I opted to give it the once over with an effective waterless wash ive used a few times in teh guise of Poorboys world spray and wipe...










This vehicle is well meticulously taken care of albeit the wash marring over the years, paint was bare of any tar or contaminants. 3M yellow polishing pad and old faithful Scholl concepts S17+ was chosen to rejuvenate the mildly tarnished finish...










After a single hit...










This was more to brighten the finish. Liven the aesthetics of the vehicle all round and give it some much earned lavish luxury. Vehicle was paint cleansed with an all in one product...










Readying for this...










Whats this you may be thinking. This is a very special piece of armoury I had made purely for me and my clients old and new...



















With a modest level of T1 carnauba wax along with plenty of lovely goodness and a sublime scent. A vehicle of such calibre deserved the best so why not?

After all the whistles and bells were attended to and 2 layers of Meilluer carnauba wax applied here are few final shots of what I can only describe as a raw, hardcore yet classic and quality vehicle...




































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work on an original mate and not a kit....hows the wax....looks like it adds something but hard to tell what with all the garage roof jiggery pokery going on....wetness/clarity etc....looks like it could do well on black though mate....

from th epic mate it looks like your in a bit of pain....hows the back mucka....


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for this post!
A true legend with a proper finish brought by Beau Technique.:thumb:
Really cool that wax!:argie:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thats sweet loving that blue :thumb:
good work dude :thumb:


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Youre right about aspiring to such a stunning car. Good work there. That wax looks like the business


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

A great looking job there mate, and a very moody looking Black and White :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate 


Brian


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Reflectology said:


> nice work on an original mate and not a kit....hows the wax....looks like it adds something but hard to tell what with all the garage roof jiggery pokery going on....wetness/clarity etc....looks like it could do well on black though mate....
> 
> from th epic mate it looks like your in a bit of pain....hows the back mucka....


Backs shaping up after a wonderful injection in the spine. Only way I can describe it is it  hurt but is feeling better thanks for asking. The car is a replica mate but one of the best replica's you can get. The designer and manufacturer believes in perfection so sends the kit out with teh chassis and body fully assembled ensuring the best fit and finish possible and it certainly shows. The wax does add a special shimmer but was awkward to depict with the poor lighting sadly.



DAREM said:


> Thank you for this post!
> A true legend with a proper finish brought by Beau Technique.:thumb:
> Really cool that wax!:argie:


Cheers buddy. Appreciate it and glad you enjoyed.:thumb:



dooka said:


> :thumb:


Man 'o' many words Rob. Too busy you are now get back :detailer::buffer:



Silent VR6 said:


> Thats sweet loving that blue :thumb:
> good work dude :thumb:


Thanks.



glo said:


> Youre right about aspiring to such a stunning car. Good work there. That wax looks like the business


Thanks. Really enjoyed the job and the client was impressed with this and his Jaguar I detailed previously.



Yowfailed said:


> A great looking job there mate, and a very moody looking Black and White :thumb:


Cheers. Might look more moody as I was in quite a substantial amount of pain with my back



butler2.8i said:


> Stunning :argie:


:thumb:



Bkjames said:


> Looks stunning mate
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Absolutely amazing work!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good,

Nice motor thats for sure, nice also to see its well cared for.

Also, have to love the Poorboys stuff!

ATB
Nick


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

First class motor,love it.

Top stuff as always Scott.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gillen said:


> Absolutely amazing work!


Thanks bud.



Nick_CD said:


> Looking good,
> 
> Nice motor thats for sure, nice also to see its well cared for.
> 
> ...


Cheers Nick. Always rated Poorboys and di sell ther stuff a couple of years back so worked with it frequently in the past.



B&B Autostyle said:


> First class motor,love it.
> 
> Top stuff as always Scott.


Cheers buddy:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Looking Excellent :thumb:

mike


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning car and stunnig finish.. loving the wax as well...


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Lovely stuff Scott, she looks a beauty.

Custom wax looks to give a cracking finish too  Very swanky!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Swell.gr said:


> Looking Excellent :thumb:
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike.



Ronnie said:


> Stunning car and stunnig finish.. loving the wax as well...


Cheers Rollo.



Refined Detail said:


> Lovely stuff Scott, she looks a beauty.
> 
> Custom wax looks to give a cracking finish too  Very swanky!


Ta Rich.

Thanks for all the comments folks. Appreciate it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Fantastic car with a luxurious finish there mate, with the time you had from the customers requirements. 

A break from the normal posts in terms of car and the Meilluer, which looks good enough to eat! A lovely concourse wax.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Stunning





Deeper Detail said:


> Fantastic car with a luxurious finish there mate, with the time you had from the customers requirements.
> 
> A break from the normal posts in terms of car and the Meilluer, which looks good enough to eat! A lovely concourse wax.


Thanks both.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice looking beast! I've driven a few of these Cobras and it's always a thrill! 

Nice wax too, it looks very special. That's JJ's isn't it?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Very nice looking beast! I've driven a few of these Cobras and it's always a thrill!
> 
> Nice wax too, it looks very special. That's JJ's isn't it?


Cheers buddy. Now that would be telling


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work love the wax jar :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

All looking great there mate.










Shouldnt there be ashes in that thing????


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Nice work love the wax jar :thumb:


Cheers Lee.



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate :thumb:


Thanks.



PaulN said:


> All looking great there mate.
> 
> Shouldnt there be ashes in that thing????


Cheers mate! Cheeky 

:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

How awesome is that :thumb:

Great work Scott, bet that made a lovely noise.

Not sure if I would like one of these - actually edit that - for the noise alone it's a winner


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Great car even better pose!!! WIT WOO!!! LOL



Chris :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> How awesome is that :thumb:
> 
> Great work Scott, bet that made a lovely noise.
> 
> Not sure if I would like one of these - actually edit that - for the noise alone it's a winner


Cheers Jay. The noise is devastating and raw muscle mate. Cant beat it bar a charger bolted on for forced power.



Griffiths Detailing said:


> Great car even better pose!!! WIT WOO!!! LOL
> 
> Chris :thumb:


Cheers Chris.
Thought the car was better:lol:


----------



## flash69 (Feb 1, 2012)

That is great looking!!!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Who made the rep it look a very tidy example, I've been in one of the very few cobras running 700bhp+ and it's very scary!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

flash69 said:


> That is great looking!!!





burger said:


> Who made the rep it look a very tidy example, I've been in one of the very few cobras running 700bhp+ and it's very scary!


Cheers both. As for whom supplies the replica's, I am unsure but the owner did this as a self build project.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Absolutly stunning


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Scott on a very nice car  bet you loved it beavering away on that, nice lsp too:thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

LOVE those cars. Great job mate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

horned yo said:


> Absolutly stunning


Thanks.



Dan J said:


> Nice work Scott on a very nice car  bet you loved it beavering away on that, nice lsp too:thumb:


Thanks Dan. Could of done with just that little bit more space if m honest but working on such a beauty, takes your mind of things quite some.:thumb:



Superspec said:


> LOVE those cars. Great job mate.


Cheers buddy.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very Very nice


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Nice to put a face to the name, and what a show too. Gosh, wish I could find thisngs like that in my garage LOL. Rib


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

athol said:


> Very Very nice





ribvanrey said:


> Nice to put a face to the name, and what a show too. Gosh, wish I could find thisngs like that in my garage LOL. Rib


Thanks both. 
Think we all would like a toy like this lurking in the garage Rib:car:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks Stunning.


----------

